# New budgie flaky skin



## Cookieboy (May 16, 2016)

Hello everyone  
We got a new baby budgie today and have just noticed his feet are a bit flaky. Does this look normal or does it warrant a vet visit? He was from a breeder, birds all looked healthy and happy.

Have attached photos  thanks in advance!
Lisa (Cookieboy)



Cookieboy said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another photo


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forums and congratulations on your little budgie boy, he is adorable! 

I do see the the flaky skin and there are no signs of mites in the foot nor on his beak/cere and eye areas. 
To me it looks like your budgie has likely scraped his foot on a very rough surface while at the breeder's and in the process the very delicate scales on his feet were a little damaged (very young budgies do have more delicate skin on their feet). 
It's even possible this was due to the removal of a leg band who was bothering him.
The skin on the foot will regenerate itself with time. It's good that there is no visible bruising or swelling on the area and the scraping was superficial. 
Your budgie is just fine and soon his foot will be smoother in appearance.


----------



## Cookieboy (May 16, 2016)

Thank you so much Aluz  I feel so much better now. We have had budgies before but haven't seen this so was just worried! Do you think he's definitely a boy as well? We are pretty sure but doesn't hurt to get a second opinion


----------



## Stranding (Apr 25, 2016)

I'm ignorant about the possible flakiness cause but my immediate thought was it's where a leg band would have been. Very glad aluz confirms that it might well be!
Good wishes for a quick clear up.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

You're most welcome, Lisa!  
And yes, he definitely is a boy. The cere has a really nice and uniform deep pinkish colour.


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

greetings I also agree with aluz.I think it was somehow hurt or so.it should heal soon and be just fine.he's a cutie.thanks for the photos.blessings always :albino:


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

Congratulations he's adorable!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi Lisa :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Your new baby boy is adorable! 
I agree with aluz regarding the flaky skin on the little fellow's leg. :thumbsup: 
Have you named your little darling "Cookie"?

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and :welcome: to Talk Budgies, Lisa!

Cookie is an absolutely beautiful little boy and his adorable little face makes me want to squeal! :wow:

You've been given great advice and resources so all I can say is feel free to ask any questions you may have after reading through everything! 

We hope to see more of adorable little Cookie when you get a chance! hoto: 

Hope to see you both around, it's great to have you! :wave:


----------

